# I would like to start an I appreciate Dimensions men thread



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 27, 2010)

I would like to start by saying Conrad I appreciate you. I appreciate the time and money you funnel into this community. I appreciate you for opening my eyes and showing me this world where there are men who love me as I am. Thank you.

Sir Gordy I appreciate you for our early morning chats and for just making me smile. Your a good and kind soul and I feel like you and several other single dim guys need to be recognized and maybe others will get to know you all better.

Wulverine I appreciate you because your thoughtful,fun,intelligent and you always make me feel better. Some of us in life are outgoing and some of us are not I am lucky to have brought you out of your shell. I will always be grateful for your love.

Clayton, I so am glad that our mutual friend made you talk to me in dim chat. Your insightful with and fun attitude always makes me happy. Another man who is great.

Blockie, Thank you for being my steadfast fan thru the years. I have really enjoyed getting to know you better.

David, Thank you for finding me or me finding you way back when. You have given me so much in the way of understanding not only men who love fat girls but men in general. I won't ever be able to repay that.

Ned, Thank you for being you. Sometimes i think ned has rounded the bend but you know i loved you from the first note i ever got and I love ya now. I am glad that your life is going well.

I might add some more later. I encourage the ladies to thank the guys and show some appreciation for them.


----------



## sirGordy (Feb 27, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> I
> Sir Gordy I appreciate you for our early morning chats and for just making me smile. Your a good and kind soul and I feel like you and several other single dim guys need to be recognized and maybe others will get to know you all better.



((((((((((((Cat)))))))))))), thank you and know I reciprocate my appreciation for you and your friendship


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 27, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Blockie, Thank you for being my steadfast fan thru the years. I have really enjoyed getting to know you better.


:kiss2:Cat:kiss2:
I have to thank you.  I've always enjoyed your personality, pics, models, posts, pms, webside and your opinions about fa(t)ness.
You are one of the phat women who really likes FAs. The world needs more phatties like you.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 27, 2010)

Blockierer said:


> :kiss2:Cat:kiss2:
> I have to thank you.  I've always enjoyed your personality, pics, models, posts, pms, webside and your opinions about fa(t)ness.
> You are one of the phat women who really likes FAs. The world needs more phatties like you.



I really do like fa guys not always the grunting parts but if you get to know you at a deeper level you guys have lots and lots to contribute. You in particular have always been outspoken to me. I celebrate my guy friends.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 27, 2010)

sirGordy said:


> ((((((((((((Cat)))))))))))), thank you and know I reciprocate my appreciation for you and your friendship



Your quite welcome. Gordy.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 27, 2010)

I would also like to add Drago rat to this thread. Thanks for making me smile and for keeping tabs on this particular fat girl. You are a great friend. xo


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd love to join in here. 

I've met some truly kind and wonderful men here. 

The first man I met from this community, was Conrad at a NAAFA convention back in the 1980s. He's been nothing but a gentleman and good friend to me. Very shortly after meeting Conrad, I met his sweet wife Ruby who is one of my dearest friends to date. 

They are both responsible for me meeting the love of my life my husband Guy. For that I am incredibly grateful. 

Through out our years of being involved here I have interacted with so many funny and charming gentlemen in the forums. I am very grateful for your participation here and your support of fat people and this community.

Of course I've met a lot of lovely women friends here too. Some that will be my "sisters" for life. 

The existence of Dimensions Magazine, this site (and it's Webmaster) have had such a dramatic impact on my life and that of so many of us. I would definitely not be who I am today nor have so many of the incredible people that are in my life where it not for this.

And for that, Dimensions & Conrad, thank you.

:bow:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 27, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> I would like to start by saying Conrad I appreciate you. I appreciate the time and money you funnel into this community. I appreciate you for opening my eyes and showing me this world where there are men who love me as I am. Thank you.
> 
> Sir Gordy I appreciate you for our early morning chats and for just making me smile. Your a good and kind soul and I feel like you and several other single dim guys need to be recognized and maybe others will get to know you all better.
> 
> ...



I don't have a clue who David is, but as for the rest of the names you mentioned here, I totally agree!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 27, 2010)

I appreciate the men that have kind words for others.


I appreciate the men that take the time to get to know me. 


I appreciate the men that are my friends.


They all know who they are.......


----------



## kayrae (Feb 27, 2010)

Windom_Earle
Santaclear
Jay West Coast
Exile In Gayville
Edens_Heel
BothGunsBlazing
Elementary_Penguin
Poncedeleon

uh... and everyone on my tall thread, drrr


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2010)

I appreciate all of the nice ones. 

But specifically: 
BGB for being funny
Exile in Thighville for being awesome
and
JayWestCoast or WestCoastJay (not sure of the order?) for being hot.


----------



## kayrae (Feb 27, 2010)

Please... he really doesn't need to have an even more inflated head


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 27, 2010)

i'd like to thank my parents and my dialogue coach and of course god


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 27, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> funnel



also hahaha


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 27, 2010)

kayrae said:


> Please... he really doesn't need to have an even more inflated head



I've met him. He actually has a really tiny head.


----------



## steely (Feb 27, 2010)

The men that are important to me know who they are and they are very important in my life. :happy:

I don't want to make this a popularity contest so I will say thank you to all the men who have shown me kindness here, there are far too many to list at one time. You really are the best. :bow:


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 27, 2010)

i appreciate the tons of Dimensions men who ..

share in the love i have for myself and accentuating that!

who embellish the love i have for my body and even clue me in on things i hadn't even noticed before because i'm not you.

are wonderful friends

stand up for us and whats good for us all around even if it means we need to lose weight.

are emotionally supportive

wouldn't ever think of using us or kicking us when we are down.

distance yourselves in behavior from people who would do us harm.

i love you!


PS: ty Red for starting this thread. 

you gents deserve a (((((((HUG)))))))))) STAY VISIBLE!


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 27, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd like to thank my parents and my dialogue coach and of course god



looks at the big gold award shaped like botero


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 27, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> I've met him. He actually has a really tiny head.



Wow... Do you think he wants that information spread publicly? (Kidding!)


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 27, 2010)

Ooh yes, I would love to let the special men from Dims know how much I appreciate them. And to the extra special ones who make my time here enjoyable, and have me coming back for more....they know who they are :bow::kiss2:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 27, 2010)

I would have to mention 

* Mikey

* Freethinker

* Santaclear

* Wagimawr

* Edens Heel

* Stan

* Scorsese

* Vincent

* Oldtimer

* Sir Gordy

And I am sure there are others I am forgetting. I truely appreciate your friendship and kindness towards me.

xoxo

Susannah


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 28, 2010)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I don't have a clue who David is, but as for the rest of the names you mentioned here, I totally agree!



Ruby hes my honey man.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 28, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> also hahaha




Does it make you feel better about yourself to make fun of me by all means have at it ....disrespect me.

OH and while im at it THAT HURT MY FEELINGS !


----------



## rollhandler (Feb 28, 2010)

I have all but left the forums, due to the behaviours displayed here, however I cannot pass this opportunity to further such a positive thread and topic. Thank you RedHot for starting this thread.

As a male, I have found that it is easier to stop a bulldozer on the move than to make friends with other men on an internet forum where women are featured. I have met through an invitation to contact me that was posted in a thread about half a year ago, two FA men with whom I have managed to maintain contact and conversation with for more than two conversations, and have the ability to converse intelligently without the topic degenerating into what it is about a fat girl that turns us on, sexually. We discuss each others lives, we sound each other out about topics of interest, threads that may be started, and FAness in general.
I appreciate this commeraderie more than I think they know. More FAs need to connect with each other in this manner in my opinion.
Thank you Tad
Thank you Tom

I also want to openly appreciate Exile in thighville for his activist projects outside of these forums.

Rollhandler


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Feb 28, 2010)

rollhandler said:


> I have all but left the forums, due to the behaviours displayed here, however I cannot pass this opportunity to further such a positive thread and topic. Thank you RedHot for starting this thread.
> 
> As a male, I have found that it is easier to stop a bulldozer on the move than to make friends with other men on an internet forum where women are featured. I have met through an invitation to contact me that was posted in a thread about half a year ago, two FA men with whom I have managed to maintain contact and conversation with for more than two conversations, and have the ability to converse intelligently without the topic degenerating into what it is about a fat girl that turns us on, sexually. We discuss each others lives, we sound each other out about topics of interest, threads that may be started, and FAness in general.
> I appreciate this commeraderie more than I think they know. More FAs need to connect with each other in this manner in my opinion.
> ...



I whole agree


----------



## jenboo (Feb 28, 2010)

I appreciate graham from dimensions, the first man to make me feel that i was sexy.


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish to thank all the dims guys that have been so very kind to me in my short time here.
Wags,Ned,BGB,fatguy21 etc.
The list has become very long and I do appreciate it.
I was very apprehensive to join at first and thought there wasn't much chance any guy on this site would be remotely interested to even chat with me.Boy was I wrong!
You guys are the greatest!!:kiss2:


----------



## Smiles21400 (Feb 28, 2010)

I Have to send a Special Shout out to my Guy(GangstaDawg) I Love You Baby! I Appreciate You for being You and Loving Me for Me. You are a True advocate & Admirer for Fat acceptance and Positive support of Fat issues. Hugs&Kisses to You and to all the Other Men of Dimensions keep up the good work.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 28, 2010)

Smiles21400 said:


> I Have to send a Special Shout out to my Guy(GangstaDawg) I Love You Baby! I Appreciate You for being You and Loving Me for Me. You are a True advocate & Admirer for Fat acceptance and Positive support of Fat issues. Hugs&Kisses to You and to all the Other Men of Dimensions keep up the good work.



Trey certainly is a nice person. I am happy you have found each other.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 2, 2010)

awwwwwwwwww


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 2, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Does it make you feel better about yourself to make fun of me by all means have at it ....disrespect me.
> 
> OH and while im at it THAT HURT MY FEELINGS !



i think you think i was making fun of something other than the fact you said funnel


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 2, 2010)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> Ruby hes my honey man.



Ohhh I didnt know his real name, lol! Well certainly add him to my list too, he was always really friendly and polite when he spoke to me in chat!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 2, 2010)

this thread is nice and all, but come on.
everyone knows the men on this site don't _really_ respect fat women. 
/SATIRE


----------



## sirGordy (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually I respect all women, regardless of their size, my mommy taught me that way


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

sirGordy said:


> Actually I respect all women, regardless of their size, my mommy taught me that way



And thats a good lesson.


----------



## Victim (Mar 4, 2010)

Respect is a basic human right, I don't think it should be special, but unfortunately it has become that way.


----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 4, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> this thread is nice and all, but come on.
> everyone knows the men on this site don't _really_ respect fat women.
> /SATIRE



you know who really doesn't respect fat women

the government


----------



## Micara (Mar 5, 2010)

I appreciate Eric, *Weirdo890*, who is quickly becoming one of my very best friends.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 5, 2010)

Micara said:


> I appreciate Eric, *Weirdo890*, who is quickly becoming one of my very best friends.



Thank you, that's very kind of you. :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 10, 2010)

sirGordy said:


> Actually I respect all women, regardless of their size, my mommy taught me that way



Yeah, I'm like Gordy. I was raised to respect all women. Especially due to the fact that I'm the only boy in a family of females (excluding my dad, of course).


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 11, 2010)

Many thanks to Kayrae and Shosh! I feel all warm and squishy inside (cold and shivery on the outside, but that's just the wind... need to close that window).

It's definitely nice to be appreciated:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 12, 2010)

I also appreciate Edens Heel 


I like you too, Lloyd!!


----------



## mollywogger (Mar 16, 2010)

i wanna give a shout out to all of them so far!


they've all been top blokes! yay you guys


----------

